# Thomas Goodwin



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2006)

Here are some biographical resources on Thomas Goodwin (1600 - 1680):

http://www.apuritansmind.com/MemoirsPuritans/MemoirsPuritansThomasGoodwin.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Goodwin

http://www.puritansermons.com/pdf/good04.pdf

http://www.newble.co.uk/goodwin/biography.html

http://chi.gospelcom.net/DAILYF/2002/02/daily-02-22-2002.shtml

http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/G/GO/GOODWIN_THOMAS.htm

http://www.graceonlinelibrary.org/articles/full.asp?id=38||435


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 1, 2006)

Just got done last week reading his "The Vanity of Thoughts" a most excellent tract!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## py3ak (Oct 4, 2006)

I like his hat. Can A Puritan's Mind start selling Goodwin hats?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

Thomas Goodwin died on February 23, 1680.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Thomas Goodwin's _The Glories of Christ_ (1817 edition) is for sale at Ebay.


----------

